# Happy Birthday to Robert Fripp



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, Fripp and Eno have birthdays on consecutive days (I checked this out multiple times to be sure). Mr. Fripp is 2 years older (67), however.









I just listened to No Pussyfooting and will next listen to The Equatorial Stars in their honor.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

So if he eats right he's got a good 20-30 years left to accomplish his goal of playing guitar on every album ever.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Funny that, was just thinking about New Standard tuning earlier!

A tutor i had at college was an engineer on Fripp and Eno's No Pussyfooting. Fripp was apparently hesitant at releasing the record, "I'm just not sure the public can handle it". One of the rare people that could say that and still come off looking like a boss.

_In The Court of the Crimson King_ time.


----------

